# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پیش دانشگاهی تا اسفند یا بعد از عید؟

## hackbook

سلام جریان چیه تو بعضی مدرسه ها میگن قبل از عید تموم میشوه و نمیایین اما تو مدرسه ما میگن بعد از هید هم باید بیایین

----------


## Takfir

نمره مستمر ترم دوم گرفتی مدرسه رو تعطیل کن!

بستگی به مدرسه داره البته!

با این قضیه که گفتن پیش تاثیر نداره دیگه مطمئن باش مدرسه ها بعد از عید حتی بعد از 22 بهمن تقو لق میزنه!

از قدیم مده میگن پیش 6 ماهه!

از مامان من اگه بپرسن پسرت چن میخونه میگه شش ماهه میخونه :Yahoo (4): )))))

----------


## milad1124

اره راس میگی مادر بزرگه منم میگه 6 ماهه میخونی؟؟!!!
مدرسه رو بیخیال داداش مگه بچه ای با اونا بری جلو خودت هر وقت حس کردی دیگه رفتن نیاز نیس نرو
نا گفته نمونه که الانشم به درد نمیخوره به دبی میگیم نکته تستی بگو شماره حساب میده

----------


## hackbook

ببخشید ولی مدرسه ما مثل پادگانه اگه نیای میارنت به زور زنگ میزنه خونه اگه هم نیای از انظباط کم میکنه

----------


## doctor Hastii

> ببخشید ولی مدرسه ما مثل پادگانه اگه نیای میارنت به زور زنگ میزنه خونه اگه هم نیای از انظباط کم میکنه


مدرسه من هم اینطوریه:yahoo (19):

----------


## hackbook

به خاطر همینم بود که به سرم زد غیر حضوری بخونم ولی نشد رفتم بزگسالان گفتن باید بهونه داشته باشی که نمیتونی  تو روزانه بخونی نامه نوشت این دانش آموز به دلیل الزام به حمایت از خانواده قادر به تحصیل در روزانه نیست. ولی اونا مجوز ندادن گفتن باید مدرک داشته باشی که داری کار می کنی. دوستایی که غیر حضوری میخونن یا خوندن چطوری این کارو کردن؟

----------


## na3r!n

> سلام جریان چیه تو بعضی مدرسه ها میگن قبل از عید تموم میشوه و نمیایین اما تو مدرسه ما میگن بعد از هید هم باید بیایین


مدرسه ارزش نداره بری تا میتونی غیبت کن 
یه امسالم اگه تونستی پاچه خواری کن غیبتاتو نزنن :Yahoo (76): 
دوسته من دو هفته دو هفته نمیومد خانوادش مدرسه رو راضی میکردن کاریش نداشته باشن

----------


## nitah

دروس اختصاصی رو حتما برو مدرسه و سر کلاس یاد بگیر ولی واسه عمومی ها غیبت کن نیاز نیست بری
ما تا اول خرداد که امتحانا شروع میشد کلاسامون دایر بود و همه هم میومدن کلی هم رتبه 2 و 3 رقمی داشتیم. من اخرا دیگه نرفتم انتگرال رو سرکلاس نبودم هیچوقتم یادش نگرفتم!!! :yahoo (21):

----------


## Takfir

ما که فعلا مدرسه نداریم! چون امروز بخاطر بارش برف تعطیل شدیم:yahoo (94)::yahoo (19): :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Majid-VZ

مدرسه ی ما که گفته فقط تا امتحانات ترم 1 و بعدش مدرسه پر پر

----------


## masoumasoud

من که پارسال پیش رو تا بعد عیدم مدرسه بودم خیلی چرت بود کلا نه کلاس کنکور و نه مدرسه سال پیش بدرد نمیخوره خودت با یه انگیزه بالا باید بشینی خونه بخونی

----------


## comet97

معلمای من که همشون میگن درسو تا اسفند تعطیل میکنیم بعد عید شما هیچکدوم نمیاین.ولی ما هم جرعت نداریم یه روز غیبت کنیم.چه بدبختیه اخه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## vseo

مدرسه ما که تا سال قبلش خیلی سخت گیر بودن ولی حالا که مدیر جدید اومده زیاد پیگیری نکردند تا حالا که . هفته پیش دو روز نرفتم هیچ کسی سراغمو نگرفت هیچی به هیچی ... ولی بعد عید رو به بقیه پیشنهاد می کنم امسال رو اگه درسا تموم شده نرید اونم به خصوص امسال که دیگه وقتی نداریم واسه خوندن

----------

